# College students, what do you wish to do before graduating?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

Well the given is getting good grades and getting a girlfriend :lol 

besides that, I would like to get a job on campus, hopefully meet people and have something to put on my resume in the process

On top of that, I wish to do research under a faculty

I also want to go study abroad in England

During my final year, I also want to be all dressed up in a suit feeling confident then attend a career fair and go on on-campus interviews at companies I wish to work for

Lastly, I want to go on a formal with a date (hopefully a girl that is looking for a date), I didn't attend my h.s. prom


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nothing, I guess.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Join a sorority and a few clubs (that have to do my majors). I just transfered so....i'll do this all next semester. Also research! but I am taking a class for it so yay!


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

I would like to get really good grades, join at least one club, and make at least two good friends from college.


----------



## Vade (Mar 11, 2006)

Make a true friend.


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

In no particular order of importance:

1. Raise my GPA to at least 3.0
2. Make a good friend
3. Get a full time job offer
4. Go to a bar for the first time
5. Get a boyfriend
6. Visit various university attractions that I'm too afraid to go to on my own

I'm graduating this May...not much time left :fall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm just wanting to get some sort of a degree but that's looking very doubtful.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Decide on a major.~ +_+


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd like to get a degree, don't know in what or what the hell i'd do with it, hehe. I used to have bigger goals, like joinging clubs or getting internships, or decent grades, studying abroad...but now all those things seem too daunting. I just want to try not to fail out.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm done in less than 2 months, so my goal is just to kick some butt and make the Dean's list. :lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i don't have any hopes left for the remainder of my college experience.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Get a job and learn to drive.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> I'd like to get a degree, don't know in what or what the hell i'd do with it, hehe. I used to have bigger goals, like joinging clubs or getting internships, or decent grades, studying abroad...but now all those things seem too daunting. I just want to try not to fail out.


Aww yr not gunna fail out. I'll bet ya a whole cake this time :squeeze


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

awww thanks  and i'm sure you'll get yr degree :squeeze


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm finishing in less than a month, so all I can do at this point is do well on exams and get my degree. Then what will happen, I have no idea...


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

make some real friends. learn how to drive. maybe join a club. not be so lazy. find a major that i love...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Heh I just want to get out get done as soon as I can, and worry about the other stuff later.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Heh I just want to get out get done as soon as I can, and worry about the other stuff later.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I've pretty much messed up most my major goals. Right now I just want to graduate. I had higher goals when I first started. Join clubs, make friends, get good grades. I started out ok, I joined a fraternity my first semester, got season tickets to Chicago Bears games in Champaign, got good grades. Then I couldn't decide on a major, tried a major that was to hard at the school I was going to so my grades dropped some. Then I decided to transfer and I pretty much haven't done much since.

I have gone on dates, though. So that was one goal. I'm doing good this semester, so I'm getting back on track.

I have about 50 credit hours left, so I guess my goals are now:
Try and get a girlfriend.
Make some friends.
Become better at talking to people
Become more assertive
Get my GPA up to a 3.0
Maybe join a fraternity again.
If I get my grades up, I'm thinking about trying for law school.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep my GPA as close to a 4 as possible. And JOIN SOMETHING, actually contributing to it. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Aerock19 (Apr 6, 2006)

Find a job, find a girlfriend


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have one year left before I graduate, but I'd like to have a 3.7 GPA, and to make a true friend.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

woah, I got a little over 30 credit hours to go. 

Hmmm......
Get my GPA up to a 3.0...such a struggle. 
TRY and get a boyfriend.
Start up/finish some projects relating to my major. 
Become more active in clubs.
Make a handful of good friends, not just friends. 

I think that's it, that's all I can think of right now.


----------

